# Plant identification



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could identify the plants in my little 5 gallon aquarium. Here's a photo:










Many thanks,

muddy


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The one closest to the top is _Cardamine lyrata_.

One the very left with the darker green leaves is _Microsorum pteropus_ (Java fern).

The rosette below the _Cardamine_ is a _Cryptocoryne_. I think it's probably _C. wendtii_.

The stem on the right is a _Limnophila_. It may be _L. indica_, _heterophylla_, or _sessiflora_. All three are very similar and you can't really tell what is what without flowering them.

I can't tell what the stem on the bottom left is from the photo.


----------



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

Many thanks!!! If you have time, here's another photo of the stem plant bottom left:









Thanks again,

muddy


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am pretty sure that the plant at the bottom left is _Hemianthus micranthemoides_.


----------



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks!!!!

muddy


----------

